# Bikepacking Coe: Nov. 10-12



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

*Update 11-6-06:*

Ok, just a quick update. So far we have three people who are in and at least a couple others that are sitting on the fence. Think dry thoughts for the weekend. If it's too rainy we won't go this weekend. And what with the Dowdy Ranch entrance planned to open next spring, there isn't much time left to see this corner of Coe as deserted as it is now.

If you want to come, it's not too late. Just let me know.

Oh, and between us we have lots of equipment that is available for loaning out (including small light tents, sleeping bags, etc.). K-max has even generously offered use of a B.O.B. if someone needs it (see below). Don't let a lack of gear be the thing that prevents you from coming along.

*(End of update.)*

What: A bikepacking trip into Coe to hit some of the more distant trails.

When: Friday, Nov. 10 through Sunday, Nov. 12, or a subset thereof - people can join and leave whenever.

Where: Henry Coe State Park. Start at Hunting Hollow, Friday. Take the gentlest graded route (which is actually pretty gentle) to Mississippi Lake. Set up base camp/shed all the extra weight. Explore trails that are rarely seen. Ride back out Sunday, finishing with fun singletrack.

How: Pedal in with rack/panniers, a trailer, or a backpack. However you want, really.

Who: Some or all of the following may or may not participate: President George W. Bush, 8Trak, Jean-Paul Sartre, Plymmer, Leonardo DiCaprio, CHUM, Carrot Top, me. It might just be me, and that would be really spooky at night.

More details:

For a few years now I've wanted to see some of the trails deep in Coe. I've been unable to reach them in a day trip. I recently gave up on that, said, "Might as well try this now," and decided to do a bikepacking weekend. Nov. 10-12 is the weekend.

I'm going to put a seat post mounted rack (just purchased last week on sale for $25 - bargain!) with panniers on my FS bike and head on in. I'll be traveling fairly light, but will have a tent, sleeping bag, sleeping mat, a couple spare changes of clothes, some warmer layers for chilly nights, and extra food.

I have some spare backpacking equipment, including a sleeping bag, mat, 2-person tent (this tent is heavy enough that it really should be divided up between two people) if you want to go but don't have some gear. I was planning on traveling light but if there is demand I can bring stove and some other creature comforts. PM or email me if you're interested in any of this.

Since there will be a base camp at a set spot, people can come or go whenever. So if you want to come for one night, let me know. I will bring a radio on the 5-0 channel so we can find each other.

If it rains, it'll be delayed one week or canceled. If it's too scary out there, or too cold, or if the ground is hard and unpleasant to sleep on, or if I want a shower, or if Chuck Norris appears to me in a dream and tells me to go home, or if I ride all the trails I want to in just one day, I'll cut it off early.

There is NO POTABLE WATER on the route or camp site. I will bring a filter and treatment tablets. You are welcome to use both, but it may be a good idea to bring your own if you've got 'em.

Trail details:

The route in is all fire road. Not too exciting, but when loaded with 20 extra pounds I'd rather do that than tackle the steeper hills. It really is not very steep. No Coe factor here.

The trails once out there are a mystery, although in that area in the park the hills tend not to be as steep as closer to HQ or Hunting Hollow. The trails are on the maps but may not actually be visible in person. I'll have a GPS with waypoints to find the trails and not wander off and get lost if they peter out. There will definitely be some fun singletrack.

The return route will have some fire road, but will end with a last blast down singletrack to the cars. Although if you've got a trailer it may be wiser to stay on the less-steep fire road.

Hope you can join me, or that this at least inspires you to go on your own bikepacking adventures in the future.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Groovy tunes Plim...I'm in. Now I get to get more stuff..that's always fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

CHUM said:


> Groovy tunes Plim...I'm in. Now I get to get more stuff..that's always fun :thumbsup:


Excellent!

Lorrel was really not happy about the idea of me being out there alone. You're her new favorite person.


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

I may be in for the 10th and 11th. What time are you planning on starting Friday? I've got an ultralite Northface 2man tent and some ultralight misc gear. Even if I dont go someone is welcome to it.

The "ultralight" nightcap of choice: hot apple cider mix mixed with Bacardi 151!

BTW, thanks for leading the C group last weekend. I had the older red stumpjumper fsr. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

timehoc said:


> The "ultralight" nightcap of choice: hot apple cider mix mixed with Bacardi 151!


If you can get it, everclear will work in your nightcap, and burn in your stove to heat the water too.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

ouch!...now i have a flood of partial memories from college....that stuff will sneak up on ya 



Fast Eddy said:


> If you can get it, everclear will work in your nightcap, and burn in your stove to heat the water too.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*My thoughts*

It's going to be freakin cold. Plan for 32f even if the weather report says 50f. That was my experience Friday night with my 40f sleeping bag.

A 25f bag is heavy.

Leave the camelbak at home. Bring one bottle and a filter that fits in the 2nd bottle cage or in a small butt pack. My empty camelbak is a few pounds.

Make one of these stoves: http://www.csun.edu/~mjurey/penny.html They work great and weight about nothing. I use 99% iosopropyl alcohol and it blackens the pot, which sucks for packing it up later.

Three days of food is a large amount. Pack the weekend before and go for a ride around the 'hood. It will suck. Then figure out what you don't 'need'.

2-man tent; LOL. My tent is the teeniest 1 man tent made, AFAIK, and it's still heavy for riding. It's ok strapped to the rack, but too heavy in a pack.

Someone could use my rack and one pannier if interested. It is bolt-on and you need eyelets on your dropouts like they used to have in the old days. FSes need not apply.

You can rent my 2.6 lbs tent for the weekend for a 12 pack of my favorite beer. http://www.eurekatent.com/solitaire.asp

Too cold for me. I'm going to ride Annadel with CraigH & Co.

I would like to know where you're planning to go, though. If I were you I'd want to do a day-loop that included Alquist, Oristemba, Dutch's and Tie Down Tr, and the ponds along the way, Kingbird, Mustang and Jackrabbit Lake. If you camped at Mississippi Lake you could be almost assured of some fresh fish to add to your crappy dehydrated swill.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

timehoc said:


> I may be in for the 10th and 11th. What time are you planning on starting Friday? I've got an ultralite Northface 2man tent and some ultralight misc gear. Even if I dont go someone is welcome to it.
> 
> The "ultralight" nightcap of choice: hot apple cider mix mixed with Bacardi 151!
> 
> BTW, thanks for leading the C group last weekend. I had the older red stumpjumper fsr. :thumbsup:


The route to the lake is about 17 miles and 3800 feet of climbing. The climbing sounds worse than it is because it is not a loop - you end up about 1200 feet higher than you start. That means that the way back is much easier, though, since you get to cash in those feet.

I would like to start rolling at about 11am to ensure reaching the lake in time to set up camp. I expect to be slowed by the weight.

Glad you enjoyed the C ride. I know I had a great time!



Fast Eddy said:


> 2-man tent; LOL.


The tent I'm bringing is not a 2-man tent. The extra one I have to lend is a two person tent, which is why I do not recommend a single person bring it - too heavy. If someone borrows it they should share it with a second someone. I could be convinced to be that second someone. While I like the privacy of my own tent, the extra warmth of a second person is not to be scoffed at.

And Ed's suggestion to try to ride your packed bike before the weekend is a good one. I've spent weeks on end on self-supported bike trips and it's amazing how much weight you can pile on a bike, and what a difference it makes.



Fast Eddy said:


> It's going to be freakin cold. Plan for 32f even if the weather report says 50f. That was my experience Friday night with my 40f sleeping bag.


Yup, it'll be cold at night. Be prepared.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*I wish*

That camping trip sounds fabulous. Just the sort of super exploration epic I'd love to do.

The trip would be even better sometime in spring or late summer, when you may not need a tent - just a light bag. Right now there's not enough light in the day for fun, and it's friggen cold at night. Soon there's going to be lots of water in the creeks that make carryiing gear an isuse. The water will still be there in the spring. So I'd say August/September is best for such a trip.

In spite of all that, I'd still be very much up for joining you if I weren't coming back from a trip that night, and my wife's working all weekend so I'm in charge of the kiddies. 

Have fun and send me some GPS data so I can follow your tracks some day.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

BigLarry said:


> That camping trip sounds fabulous. Just the sort of super exploration epic I'd love to do.
> 
> The trip would be even better sometime in spring or late summer, when you may not need a tent - just a light bag. Right now there's not enough light in the day for fun, and it's friggen cold at night. Soon there's going to be lots of water in the creeks that make carryiing gear an isuse. The water will still be there in the spring. So I'd say August/September is best for such a trip.
> 
> ...


Pish-posh. This is the perfect time of year for this. Plenty of daylight to have fun, get tired out and want to lie down and sleep. Cold at night, yes, but that's what layers are for. The dry trails roll easily, the creeks are ridable and crossable without getting soaked, the trails are more visible, there are very few ticks and the poison oak is at low ebb.

Spring: Warmer, but awfully wet, with a lot of ticks and the poison oak spending out healthy oily tendrils, and trails being hard to follow in the fresh green grass. Don't get me wrong. If this trip gets rained out or otherwise canceled I'll reschedule for the Spring. I just prefer the fall for Coe.

August/September: No way. Uh-uh. I ain't going out into Coe in August or September. Too dang hot. You're some kind of freak of nature the way the heat doesn't seem to bother you.

I'll definitely send you the GPS info.


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

Fast Eddy said:


> It's going to be freakin cold. Plan for 32f even if the weather report says 50f. That was my experience Friday night with my 40f sleeping bag.
> 
> .


Hey, sorry our supposed club's trip to coe ( http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=235012 ) fell apart about 5 days prior to last weekend. I just got cancellations from everyone one after the other until there was just me. I didn't feel like driving solo all the way to Morgan Hill and a friend of mine wanted to ride Annadel on the same day. How could I resist? Have fun at Annadel. Don't forget to include the ridge trail (awesome views in the meadows!) and cobblestone in your loop:thumbsup: .

Plim,

I want to join this trip but I can't make it up there until Saturday. If my girlfriend doesn't already have grand plans for me that weekend then I would most certainly go. I'll probably be at the campsite (is it Mississippi lake?) by Saturday afternoon. I'm not relying on people from my bike club to make this happen for me this time . Im crossing myfingers for no rain. I didn't buy all my backpacking gear and rack/panniers for nothing. Really itching to do this!


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Anyone want to join me with a Saturday departure? I get scared when I see vultures circling around me.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

Plim said:


> Pish-posh.


 Marshmallow Slosh



Plim said:


> August/September: No way. Uh-uh. I ain't going out into Coe in August or September. Too dang hot. You're some kind of freak of nature the way the heat doesn't seem to bother you.


Yes, I'm working on emitting all the gas I can, hoping for global warming.



bailout said:


> Hey, sorry our supposed club's trip to coe fell apart about 5 days prior to last weekend.


It was nice to meet up with you and your friend in the parking lot the weekend before last. You were doing a test ride of Henry Coe before going camping, and joined me on my pre-ride of the D route up Lyman-Willson and lots of steep exposed hills. After that painful route, I figured you may not want to ever go to Henry Coe again and you canceled the camping trip. Good thing that pre-ride and Dan's comments also caused us to change the route back to more singletrack for the enjoyment of all.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

bailout said:


> Plim,
> 
> I want to join this trip but I can't make it up there until Saturday. If my girlfriend doesn't already have grand plans for me that weekend then I would most certainly go. I'll probably be at the campsite (is it Mississippi lake?) by Saturday afternoon. I'm not relying on people from my bike club to make this happen for me this time . Im crossing myfingers for no rain. I didn't buy all my backpacking gear and rack/panniers for nothing. Really itching to do this!


Send me an email so we can plan this - I find it much easier that way than continually posting. My email address is my screen name plus "ier" followed by the "at" symbol and gmail.com.

Saturday arrival would work fine. Do you have the big official map? That'll get you to the lake and is extremely helpful for Coe explorations. You should have some time to do a loop around some interesting trails near the lake too after you arrive. While we probably wouldn't ride together Saturday, we'd hang out at camp and ride Sunday together.

In terms of riding out there alone, it shouldn't be a problem. My proposed route out there is all fireroad - low on the hazard scale. If you say you'll be at the lake and you don't show up at camp, I'll come looking for you, retracing your route, and getting help if needed. If you get to camp and decide to do a loop, leave a note with your route so we can come looking if you don't make it back. That way, even if something does go wrong, you won't be alone for days on end.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

BigLarry said:


> Yes, I'm working on emitting all the gas I can, hoping for global warming.


:skep:

I'm going to pretend I never read that statement.

Remind me to never ride behind you...


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

Plim said:


> Send me an email so we can plan this - I find it much easier that way than continually posting. My email address is my screen name plus "ier" followed by the "at" symbol and gmail.com.
> 
> Saturday arrival would work fine. Do you have the big official map? That'll get you to the lake and is extremely helpful for Coe explorations. You should have some time to do a loop around some interesting trails near the lake too after you arrive. While we probably wouldn't ride together Saturday, we'd hang out at camp and ride Sunday together.
> 
> In terms of riding out there alone, it shouldn't be a problem. My proposed route out there is all fireroad - low on the hazard scale. If you say you'll be at the lake and you don't show up at camp, I'll come looking for you, retracing your route, and getting help if needed. If you get to camp and decide to do a loop, leave a note with your route so we can come looking if you don't make it back. That way, even if something does go wrong, you won't be alone for days on end.


Alright, I'll e-mail you as the weekend of the trip draws closer. I just got clearance to get away that weekend. I was planning on getting to the lake from HQ as I love middle ridge and won't be pulling a trailer. Someone told me that that's a very difficult way to get to Mississippi lake but I've got all day right? On the other hand, I want to get to ride with you guys on the way out on Sunday. I hope I don't slow you guys down too much ( I'm a slow rider, I probably would've joined the C group at the fall circus). I guess I'll just follow your recommended route and do some exploring of my own after reaching camp. Oh and yes, I have the big plastic map from 2003, I think it's still up to date. Do you know how much water is left at Mississippi lake?

Big Larry,

Nice riding with you. I would've joined the Coe Fall Circus but Annadel was closer and probably less painful.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

bailout said:


> Alright, I'll e-mail you as the weekend of the trip draws closer. I just got clearance to get away that weekend. I was planning on getting to the lake from HQ as I love middle ridge and won't be pulling a trailer. Someone told me that that's a very difficult way to get to Mississippi lake but I've got all day right? On the other hand, I want to get to ride with you guys on the way out on Sunday. I hope I don't slow you guys down too much ( I'm a slow rider, I probably would've joined the C group at the fall circus). I guess I'll just follow your recommended route and do some exploring of my own after reaching camp. Oh and yes, I have the big plastic map from 2003, I think it's still up to date. Do you know how much water is left at Mississippi lake?


Sounds good.

Mississippi Lake still has plenty of water. It's a big lake that doesn't go dry. I hear the fishing is good there too.

Yup, the 2003 map is quality.

Coming from HQ, you'd have to face some steep uphills on your way to the Lake. Totally doable, although I'd have to spend a while pushing my bike if I went that way. This could be your best chance to do Bear Mountain Road. I have to very slowly push my bike up that and take many many breaks even without camping gear. If you go that way you'll likely curse it and me and vow never to return, but hey, you gotta try everything once.

The issue would be Sunday. On the way out it's a lot easier to get to Hunting Hollow than HQ. I was thinking we could fit a loop on some fun, little seen trails, and then ride out. It would be difficult to do that and then climb up to HQ.

Basically, HQ is higher than the lake, which is higher than HH. By starting and ending at HH, the first day banks some feet to be cashed in on the last day to make things easier. If you start at HQ you'll have a climbing debt that must be paid at the very end.

Oh, and don't worry about speed. I'm probably the foremost evangelist of slowmentum, and of doing entire rides using only a granny gear.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*The beer can stove looks cool...*



Fast Eddy said:


> Make one of these stoves: http://www.csun.edu/~mjurey/penny.html They work great and weight about nothing. I use 99% iosopropyl alcohol and it blackens the pot, which sucks for packing it up later.


Does it burn everclear or 151? You could drink what you didn't burn. Maybe I'll buy a sixer of Heineken and give it a try.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds fun but I just don't have the gear for it. Besides, the only bike I have that fits a rack and panniers is my CX bike.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Zignzag said:


> Does it burn everclear or 151?


I think everclear would be the preferred fuel. 151 wouldn't burn hot enough to boil water, and would probably generate lots of carbon.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

bailout said:


> I was planning on getting to the lake from HQ as I love middle ridge and won't be pulling a trailer. Someone told me that that's a very difficult way to get to Mississippi lake but I've got all day right?


It may sound whacky, but it would be overall easier to start at Hunting Hollow and include a loop around middle ridge "on the way" to mississippi lake. You're going to be dead at the end of the weekend. It would be better to stash your gear in China Hole and climb that hill at the start than at the end.

We climbed Jackson Tr, looped around Middle Ridge, climbed Bear Fvcking Mountain (don't ever do it), filtered water from Mississippi Lake, then rode out via Pacheco Camp and Coit Rd _in one day_ once. 57 mi.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

Expedition Coe sounds like fun. I need to work out the logistics of friday off and packing gear on my bike and me and I'm in. :thumbsup: 

-Jeff


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

jeffh said:


> Expedition Coe sounds like fun. I need to work out the logistics of friday off and packing gear on my bike and me and I'm in. :thumbsup:
> 
> -Jeff


Excellent! :thumbsup:

Send me an email (my address is in one of my posts above) or let me know your email address, so I can include you in our planning emails.

-Mike


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

*Update 11-6-06:*

Ok, just a quick update. So far we have three people who are in and at least a couple others that are sitting on the fence. Think dry thoughts for the weekend. If it's too rainy we won't go this weekend. And what with the Dowdy Ranch entrance planned to open next spring, there isn't much time left to see this corner of Coe as deserted as it is now.

If you want to come, it's not too late. Just let me know.

Oh, and between us we have lots of equipment that is available for loaning out (including small light tents, sleeping bags, etc.). Don't let a lack of gear be the thing that prevents you from coming along.


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

Plim said:


> *Update 11-6-06:*Oh, and between us we have lots of equipment that is available for loaning out (including small light tents, sleeping bags, etc.). Don't let a lack of gear be the thing that prevents you from coming along.


Plim, add to that list a Bob trailer if needed. I have one if anyone wants to use it. I'd love to go with you guys, but it's Richelle's b-day weekend. PM me if you need it!

kyle


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

K-max said:
 

> Plim, add to that list a Bob trailer if needed. I have one if anyone wants to use it. I'd love to go with you guys, but it's Richelle's b-day weekend. PM me if you need it!
> 
> kyle


Excellent. Much obliged, sir!


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

*So, what's it like...*

...right now in Morgan Hill or Coe. Is it raining yet?

Weather channel said 30% chance of precip. (a few showers) today (the 8th) and Saturday AM (the 11th).

Sorry, I'm impatient like that.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

bailout said:


> ...right now in Morgan Hill or Coe. Is it raining yet?
> 
> Weather channel said 30% chance of precip. (a few showers) today (the 8th) and Saturday AM (the 11th).
> 
> Sorry, I'm impatient like that.


Here's a link to the weather thingy I use. There is a chance of precip, but so far it's so small that I'm still planning on going. I don't think there'll be much rain, if there is any. I'll keep an eye on things, though.

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/total_forec...085&dgtl=1&lat=37.099583333333&lon=-121.45625


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

Sounds like fun. I can't make it Friday, but I'd like to join you guys Sat and Sun. I could use some fresh air.

Rob


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

Zignzag said:


> Sounds like fun. I can't make it Friday, but I'd like to join you guys Sat and Sun. I could use some fresh air.
> 
> Rob


Groovy. Be good to have you and your rockin' high handlebars.

Can you let me know by about 8pm tomorrow night when you think you'll show up? We'll be camping at Mississippi lake, and I don't know if meeting up Saturday would work or not. I can have a radio set on channel 5-0, if you want to try to contact us when you arrive.

Give me an email so I can copy you on our planning emails. My email address is my screen name plus "ier" followed by the "at" symbol and gmail.com.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

Plim said:


> Groovy. Be good to have you and your rockin' high handlebars.
> 
> Can you let me know by about 8pm tomorrow night when you think you'll show up? We'll be camping at Mississippi lake, and I don't know if meeting up Saturday would work or not. I can have a radio set on channel 5-0, if you want to try to contact us when you arrive.
> 
> Give me an email so I can copy you on our planning emails. My email address is my screen name plus "ier" followed by the "at" symbol and gmail.com.


Don't wait around for me, of course, do your epic. Not enough daylight for me to do that plus HH to Mississippi. I'll do my own ride after I dump my stuff at camp. I was thinking Willow Ridge road and trail - Narrows - East China Hole - Lost Springs - Willow Ridge trail and road, if I have the time.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't know if anyone is still heading out for this, but dress warm, it was 28 degrees when I started my ride from Hunting Hollow today, Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Watch for ticks to, I picked at least 15 off me today.

Hope the weather holds for you all, after the sun came up it was a perfect day for riding, enjoy!


----------



## ibikergal (Sep 4, 2006)

Well Jeff left this morning to meet Plim and any other brave soles to start their bikepacking adventure.  

Jeff's bike was very heavy with essential and some not so essential items, if you know what I mean. He is not home yet so I will assume he is enjoying the brisk night.

Carmen


----------



## boostaddctn (Jun 15, 2006)

So how did it go guys?? any one have pics???


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

boostaddctn said:


> So how did it go guys?? any one have pics???


It's in this thread. I'll post pics later tonight.


----------

